# Ciao



## lapostiza

Ciao Ragazzi,

La palabra Ciao tambien es muy usada en el Castellano, lo que necesito saber es como se escribe.  Se queda igual , Ciao, o se escribe , Chau?

Grazie Mille,

Marta


----------



## CarolMamkny

Hola!

En mi pais usamos esa palabra solo para despedirnos, es otra forma de decir adios.... en mi caso le he visto escrita de dos maneras: Chao y Chau... creo que Chau es un poco mas informal. Espero te sirva mi ayuda.

CHAU!


----------



## inbcn

Concordo, CHAO es la más utilizada aunque muchos también lo escriben "a la italiana" CIAO.
 ciao


----------



## femmejolie

*DRAE:*

*chao**.*
(Del it. _ciao_).

*1. *interj. coloq. *adiós*(para despedirse).

*2. *interj. coloq. *hasta ahora.*


*chau**.*
*1. *interj. coloq._ Arg._,_ Bol._,_ Perú_ y_ Ur._ 


En España se escribe chao, aunque yo siempre escribo ciao, diga lo que diga la Academia, no me parece correcto traducir los términos extranjeros. Se escribe "New York", no "Niu/Nu York", y se escribe "mánager" y no "mánayer".

En Argentina, por ejemplo, se dice chau / chaucito, hasta mañana

(por lo visto, chau pinela quiere decir "sanseacabó" : "Dale un bombón y chau pinela!")


----------



## irene.acler

Femme, no he entendido si "chau pinela" se dice en España o en Argentina..


----------



## Gianma

irene.acler said:


> Femme, no he entendido si "chau pinela" se dice en España o en Argentina..



Irene, ciao!
Por lo que comprendo, puesto que "chau" es un modismo argentino, creo que "chau pinela" lo sea también.
Es como el italiano "e buonanotte...- buonanotte al secchio" por ejemplo, ¿es verdad?


----------



## irene.acler

Efectivamente tienes razón, Gianma!
Sí, yo creo que la traducción italiana que has puesto es adecuada.


----------



## lapostiza

femmejolie said:


> *DRAE:*
> 
> 
> En España se escribe chao, aunque yo siempre escribo ciao, diga lo que diga la Academia, no me parece correcto traducir los términos extranjeros. Se escribe "New York", no "Niu/Nu York", y se escribe "mánager" y no "mánayer".
> 
> En Argentina, por ejemplo, se dice chau / chaucito, hasta mañana
> 
> (por lo visto, chau pinela quiere decir "sanseacabó" : "Dale un bombón y chau pinela!")


 
Femmejolie,

Estoy de acuerdo, yo tambien siempre escribo "ciao". Se me hace mas correcto.

Gracias,

Marta


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Femme, no he entendido si "chau pinela" se dice en España o *en Argentina*..


 


Gianma said:


> Irene, ciao!
> Por lo que comprendo, puesto que "chau" es un modismo argentino, creo que "chau pinela" lo sea también.
> Es como el italiano "e buonanotte...- buonanotte al secchio" por ejemplo, ¿es verdad?


Dizionario Laura Tam: "Sanseacabó" :
!Sanseacabó!=* Buona notte al secchio!*
Tienes que hacerlo como te digo y sanseacabó = Devi farlo come ti dico* e basta*.



Sì, è un'espressione argentina, tra l'altro perché "chau" non si dice in Spagna, ma "chao".
Non ne avevo la più pallida idea, l'ho scoperto oggi cercando "chao/chau".


----------



## Blu di Prussia

hola,
la interjección ciao deriva además del dialecto veneciano "sciao". Era usado como forma de cortesía o saludo tipo "schiavo tuo" o "sono un tuo servo", de donde es posible reconocer aún el saludo "ciao", sChIAvO, sCIAO.
saludos


----------



## yuggoth

Ciao,amichi italiani!
El motivo de mi pregunta es precisamente esta palabra de saludo.Quería saber sobre su origen.
Hace mucho tiempo,leí sobre ello que venía de una antigua expresión veneciana de respeto de los sirvientes con sus amos,que al despedirse decían_:"Sono vostro schiavo"._Parece ser que en dialecto veneciano esta palabra es _"sciao",_de donde deriva ciao.
¿Podría alguien decirme si ésto es correcto,o si no,cuál es el verdadero origen?
Grazie mila e _ciao._


----------



## Silvia10975

Hola Yuggoth, yo también conocía esta origen, busqué en el diccionario italiano que como etimología pone: _Dal veneziano sc-iao, propr. '(sono vostro) schiavo'_.
Saludos, Silvia.


----------



## yuggoth

s10975 said:


> Hola Yuggoth, yo también conocía este origen, busqué en el diccionario italiano que como etimología pone: _Dal veneziano sc-iao, propr. '(sono vostro) schiavo'_.
> Saludos, Silvia.


Muchas gracias de nuevo.Dudaba porque ningún nativo italiano hasta ahora me lo había podido confirmar.Dudaba porque en catalán,existe la fórmula de despedida "_Adéu siau_" (con Dios estéis,en catalán antiguo) pensaba que quizá _ciao_ tuviera el mismo origen que  _siau_,por su similitud.
Gracias otra vez.
Pablo.


----------



## Silvia10975

Claro... es masculino... ¡me equivoqué con la palabra italiana "origine" que es sustantivo femenino!
¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## roberta79

yuggoth said:


> Ciao,amici italiani!
> El motivo de mi pregunta es precisamente esta palabra de saludo.Quería saber sobre su origen.
> Hace mucho tiempo,leí sobre ello que venía de una antigua expresión veneciana de respeto de los sirvientes con sus amos,que al despedirse decían_:"Sono vostro schiavo"._Parece ser que en dialecto veneciano esta palabra es _"sciao",_de donde deriva ciao.
> ¿Podría alguien decirme si ésto es correcto,o si no,cuál es el verdadero origen?
> Grazie mille e _ciao._


----------



## Neuromante

La mayoría de las veces estos "Origenes exoticos" de las palabras me suenan a meros montajes. Suelen ser bastante improbables y suponen dos o tres deformaciones de una expresión que curiosamente el resto del idioma no ha sufrido. Yo por norma no me los creo nunca.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

A mì siempre me han fascinado estas etimologias!


----------



## yuggoth

Neuromante said:


> La mayoría de las veces estos "Origenes exoticos" de las palabras me suenan a meros montajes. Suelen ser bastante improbables y suponen dos o tres deformaciones de una expresión que curiosamente el resto del idioma no ha sufrido. Yo por norma no me los creo nunca.


Este caso en concreto me parece muy verosímil.Es el uso repetido y muy frecuente lo que hace que el vocablo en concreto se deforme de una manera que no sufre el resto del idioma.Como ejemplo ¿Conoces el origen de "Usted"?


----------



## Gianma

Hola a todos. 
Tranquilo, Yuggoth : yo me quedo con s10975 y te confirmo el origen veneziana "ciao----> sciao---->schiavo".
Y añado también que aquí en Italia es una cosa bastante notoria y trillada.

¡Hasta pronto!


----------



## yuggoth

Gianma said:


> Hola a todos.
> Tranquilo, Yuggoth : yo me quedo con s10975 y te confirmo el origen venezian*o*"ciao----> sciao---->schiavo".
> Y añado también que aquí en Italia es una cosa bastante notoria y trillada.
> 
> ¡Hasta pronto!


"Origen" es masculino en español.¡Parece que es especialmente difícil para los italianos! .
¡Gracias por tu confirmación!


----------



## Gianma

yuggoth said:


> "Origen" es masculino en español.¡Parece que es especialmente difícil para los italianos! .
> ¡Gracias por tu confirmación!



Mil gracias por la corrección...estaba así recontento que adiviné el artículo masculino, que en definitiva me equivoqué ponendo el adjetivo...


----------



## la_machy

> *Nota:
> La discussione è nata qui: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1449525*


---
Una preguntita. ¿Puedo usar 'ciao' para decir 'hola' también?

Ciao


----------



## Lexinauta

*Ciao*, Marie:
Sì, credo che puoi usare 'ciao' per cominciare e anche per finire una conversazione.
Ma mi sembra che tu già conosci un po' la lingua... 
Saluti.


----------



## la_machy

Non credere Lexi

Saluti


----------



## gatogab

> Sì, credo che puoi usare 'ciao' per cominciare e anche per *finire una conversazione*.


Ciao la machy, e benvenuta al foro.
Il 'ciao' si usa come 'hola' e come 'adios'
Credo che Lexi abbia voluto intendere 'finire una conversazione e salutarsi (desperdirse).
E' molto interessante l'etimologia di questa parola che è diventata universale.
Posso anticiparti che significa 'schiavo' (esclavo) in dialetto veneziano.
Abbi cura di te. (Sono all'antica)


----------



## Estopa

gatogab said:


> Abbi cura di te. (Sono all'antica)



Anch'io dico "cuídate" ai miei amici, ma non pensavo che questo fosse un segno di antichità!! Sono a terra!


----------



## Ghepas

Lexinauta said:


> *Ciao*, Marie:
> Sì, credo che puoi usare 'ciao' per cominciare e anche per finire una conversazione.



Hola, en este caso en italiano tendrìas que utilizar el conjuntivo:
_ Sì, credo che *tu possa* usare 'ciao' ..._

Aùn mejor,  y de uso màs frecuente, serìa la forma impersonal:
_ Sì, credo che *si possa* usare 'ciao' ..._

Hay que añadir que este tipo de error es bastante comùn incluso entre nosotros los italianos.


----------



## la_machy

Ciao gatogab, grazie per rispondere e per il benvenuto.

Ci vedremo qui di nuovo.


Saluti
Marie


----------



## Lexinauta

Ghepas said:


> Hola, en este caso en italiano tendrìas que utilizar el conjuntivo:
> _Sì, credo che *tu possa* usare 'ciao' ..._
> 
> Aùn mejor, y de uso màs frecuente, serìa la forma impersonal:
> _Sì, credo che *si possa* usare 'ciao' ..._
> 
> Hay que añadir que este tipo de error es bastante comùn incluso entre nosotros los italianos.


Tante grazie. 
Algunas (muchas) cosas se me escapan, no por desconocimiento sino por no revisar lo que escribo  y por falta de práctica. 

PS. _¡AYUDEN A LA_MACHY! _


----------



## gatogab

Lexinauta said:


> Tante grazie.
> Algunas (muchas) cosas se me escapan, no por desconocimiento sino por no revisar lo que escribo  y por falta de práctica.


Y por el *'italcaste'* que conozco muy bien


----------



## Lexinauta

gatogab said:


> Y por el *'italcaste'* que conozco muy bien


¿Ironía o loa?


----------



## gatogab

Lexinauta said:


> ¿Ironía o loa?


Solidarietà.



> En España se escribe chao, aunque yo siempre escribo ciao, diga lo que diga la Academia, no me parece correcto traducir los términos extranjeros.


Tu me escribes 'ciao', yo leo 'siao' y no entiendo lo que me dices porque no conozco el idioma italiano.
Si me escribes 'chao', entiendo que te estas despidiendo.
Chaíto.


----------

